# 12 Hrs. in the shop



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Wow guys!
I am tired. I had all these slingshot orders to make today. More tomorrow.
Quite a mix of woods and designs. A couple Hammermils..and ergos,pocketshooter...target master..and hunter.

I managed to make one to go up on my website.....and that would be the Manzanita natural.
I may keep it though???
Thanks for looking.
Tom
aka. bunnybuster


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

Wow, that's a superb mess o' slingshots, Tom. Is one of the ergos made of ash? And that natural has mucho character!
I always love looking at your work. I'm shooting your hammermil with Bill Herriman's bands and loving it! When I finally burn 'em out, I have some gum rubber to put back on.


----------



## Bugar (Dec 24, 2009)

SO FINE=FINE=











bunnybuster said:


> Wow guys!
> I am tired. I had all these slingshot orders to make today. More tomorrow.
> Quite a mix of woods and designs. A couple Hammermils..and ergos,pocketshooter...target master..and hunter.
> 
> ...


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Amazing! Just pure amazingness


----------



## Sam (Jul 5, 2010)

8 amazing slingshots in under 12 hours!







I have a new-found respect for you buddy!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Dayhiker said:


> Wow, that's a superb mess o' slingshots, Tom. Is one of the ergos made of ash? And that natural has mucho character!
> I always love looking at your work. I'm shooting your hammermil with Bill Herriman's bands and loving it! When I finally burn 'em out, I have some gum rubber to put back on.


Nope..
The one ergo is made of hickory. It has nice character to it I think.


----------



## huey224 (Apr 12, 2010)

man those slingshots are frekin awsome!


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

Holy Smokes... those are some great looking slingshots...







i really like that manzanita natural.. that one is cool... nice work once again Tom... you should put that group pic, up on your site..

we were shooting our slingshots today, over at my father in law's.. it was a blast.. he was loving them.. especially my walnut fork...


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

How does one finish a slingshot in one day? Is it that linseed oil stuff?


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

RecurveMaster said:


> How does one finish a slingshot in one day? Is it that linseed oil stuff?


 I use premium laquer.
It dries fast, and I can do multiple coats.


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Holy Smokes... those are some great looking slingshots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hi Mike
Glad you guys are enjoying the slingshots








I need to take some time out and do some shooting.


----------



## Sam..... (Aug 22, 2010)

Wow you make a great looking slingshot, let alone 8 in 12 hours.

Sam.....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Great work Tom and a lot of it-can you say " Full time Slingshot Manufacturer"?







Way to go Bud! Flatband


----------



## Performance Catapults (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice Tom, wish I had 12 hours in one day to devote to slingshots.


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

Great! Looking good


----------



## harpersgrace (Jan 28, 2010)

Dang that's a great looking group of slingshots


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Sam..... said:


> Wow you make a great looking slingshot, let alone 8 in 12 hours.
> 
> Sam.....


Sam....
This is the one I made for you taday.
It is the widowmaker #49 in the series. This is some of the most beautiful black walunt,
I have ever worked with. Over 120 yrs. old from an old growth tree,here in upstate NY.
I hope you will like it as much as I do.
Tom


----------



## USASlingshot (Feb 25, 2010)

That is amazing! Sam.... It lucky


----------



## Sam..... (Aug 22, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Wow you make a great looking slingshot, let alone 8 in 12 hours.
> 
> Sam.....


Sam....
This is the one I made for you taday.
It is the widowmaker #49 in the series. This is some of the most beautiful black walunt,
I have ever worked with. Over 120 yrs. old from an old growth tree,here in upstate NY.
I hope you will like it as much as I do.
Tom
[/quote]

Tom you have out done yourself, it's amazing.

Thanks,

Sam.....


----------



## Flatband (Dec 18, 2009)

Black Walnut! Another favorite wood-COOL!







Flatband


----------



## Mtnfolk Mike (Aug 23, 2010)

bunnybuster said:


> Sam....
> This is the one I made for you taday.
> It is the widowmaker #49 in the series. This is some of the most beautiful black walunt,
> I have ever worked with. Over 120 yrs. old from an old growth tree,here in upstate NY.
> ...


WOW.. another great looking shooter Tom..







that one looks very similar to mine... i like it..


----------



## snakeshack (Jul 15, 2010)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Holy Smokes... those are some great looking slingshots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That piece of manzanita came from California from around 7,000 feet. I knew Tom would turn it into something great!


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

snakeshack said:


> Holy Smokes... those are some great looking slingshots...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That piece of manzanita came from California from around 7,000 feet. I knew Tom would turn it into something great!








[/quote]
Yes Sir,
And Thank you much! It is a keeper and I will add it to my collection








Tom


----------



## bunnybuster (Dec 26, 2009)

Mtnfolk Mike said:


> Sam....
> This is the one I made for you taday.
> It is the widowmaker #49 in the series. This is some of the most beautiful black walunt,
> I have ever worked with. Over 120 yrs. old from an old growth tree,here in upstate NY.
> ...


WOW.. another great looking shooter Tom..







that one looks very similar to mine... i like it..








[/quote]
Mike , It is similar in design, and the last of the beautiful black walnut.
I think I can get some more if I do some electrical work for trade.
Yuk! I do that 5 days a week.


----------

